
Think Relevance podcast with Rich Hickey - fogus
http://thinkrelevance.com/blog/2012/07/31/rich-hickey-podcast-episode-014
======
lukev
This has a really interesting discussion of "machine listening" starting about
13 minutes in.

------
calibraxis
I agree with his recommendation of Don Reinertsen's _Managing the Design
Factory_. (I assume that's the book he recommended.) I read it last year and
it had a strong effect on me.

~~~
reginaldo
The book linked from the show is The Principle of Product Development Flow:
Second Generation Lean Product Development.

Link (no affiliates): [http://www.amazon.com/The-Principles-Product-
Development-Flo...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Principles-Product-Development-
Flow/dp/1935401009/ref=la_B001H6UEJS_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1343771924&sr=1-1)

